# How do I cover a mirror wall or remove it without damage the drywall underneath?



## BobParrot (Oct 31, 2017)

How do I cover a mirror wall or remove it without damage the drywall underneat sure looks so 70's.


----------



## AprilZark (Oct 31, 2017)

Actually, mirrors are glued to walls with a special mirror mastic which does not damage or dissolve the silver in on the back of the glass. The mastic cannot be “de-bonded” without damaging the paper surface of the drywall. My suggestion would be to strip the wall to the studs as fast as possible, and re-do it with new drywall. Three days, and it’s ready for paint.

If the question is literal, and you absolutely do not want to damage the drywall under the mirrors, then you have to glue new drywall to the mirror surface, then tape and sand. Use construction adhesive, or even generous dabs of joint compound as glue, and let it dry for several days before taping.


----------

